# Changes in online social security account



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I received an email the other day, notifying me that the U.S. Social Security Administration is changing the way we are able to access our personal online benefit accounts at MySocialSecurity.gov...

It seems we have a serious problem and I am wondering if any of the other members in this Forum have found a solution to this issue.

Beginning August the 1st, 2016, (Monday)...we will no longer be able to access our online accounts by using only our *user name* and *password*. The U.S. Government, (in their infinite wisdom), it trying to make our online accounts more secure, so now we have to give the Social Security a mobile phone number and when we login, they will send us a One Time Password, (OTP), to use as a final verification to access our online accounts!

HOWEVER...the U.S. Government forgot about us here in the Philippines as well as other countries. I contacted the Social Security Office here in Manila and they told me that the service is operated from the U.S. and they will not be able to send a text to our Philippine Phones! (NO FOREIGN MOBILE DEVICES).

What a bummer! Without this OTP code entered into the login page, we will *NOT* be able to access our online benefit accounts any longer...

This was my lifeline to my Social Security Benefits and now because I choose to live overseas, the U.S. Government does not seem concerned that I will no longer have access to my online earned benefits account.

I will still get my benefit check deposited directly into my account but I will no longer have the online access to see payment dates, amounts, other payment history, benefit details, etc.

Have any of you ever experienced this issue before with other login pages? And if so, how have you dealt with it, if you were able to...OR does anyone have any suggestions how to get this resolved? I certainly do not want to travel all the way back to the US and purchase a US Based Mobile Phone and Plan just so I can get an OTP every now and then!

I am not sure why the Social Security System will not send a text message to a Philippine Mobile Device...the cost associated with an international text message is not expensive...I would even pay for it!

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

As a work-around, do you have a friend in the US who'd be willing to receive the text message and immediately forward it to you.

Would suggest pre-arranging a suitable time for all involved so that your web-page doesn't timeout whilst waiting for your response to the logon.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Recieve code by phone*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I received an email the other day, notifying me that the U.S. Social Security Administration is changing the way we are able to access our personal online benefit accounts at MySocialSecurity.gov...
> 
> It seems we have a serious problem and I am wondering if any of the other members in this Forum have found a solution to this issue.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried this yet but I've had to give my PLDT phone number (Land line) for verifying my Outlook account and it works, I get the phone call with the code in Tagalog, I had to have my son translate the code.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

You can set up a U.S. Google voice virtual phone number. You will need a U.S. phone number to get it set up. Have a friend / relative help you set it up with their U.S. phone number and then you can change the settings on your new google phone number so that all texts and voicemails are forwarded to your e-mail. They will not get anything sent to their phone after you do that.

There are also other virtual phone number services that may work.

Some have told me it works fine for their U.S. banking. Next week I will try it with the SS website and revert back to you.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

That is my main issue as far as trying to set up any virtual phone number...I need someone in the US to get it started. I am actually the very last of my family! There are no more...I am the last of our line. Our family heritage and legacy dies with me! This was one of the reasons why I decided to retire and live here in the Philippines...because I no longer have "ANY" family ties remaining back in the US...

The only living relatives I have are very distant cousins that I do not even know them nor have I had any contact with them for many many years...and have no idea how to find them...

And close personal friends are worse...I have so many good friends BUT...they ALL live overseas in other countries just as I do. I spent the last 25 years of my successful career traveling all around the world and day by day, year by year, all of my close friendships made their way into international waters so to speak.

So...bottom line is this...there are absolutely no close friends or family members existing in the U.S. that could assist me...so trying to set up some kind of virtual phone number is not an option. I am basically alone and isolated as far as any US ties go...

There are so many US Citizens drawing SS Benefits and living in foreign countries, I cannot believe the Social Security System did not take this into account before they make such drastic policy changes! When living and residing in a foreign country, the internet is typically our only and most reliable connection to a variety of accounts...why would they take that away form us?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> That is my main issue as far as trying to set up any virtual phone number...I need someone in the US to get it started. I am actually the very last of my family! There are no more...I am the last of our line. Our family heritage and legacy dies with me! This was one of the reasons why I decided to retire and live here in the Philippines...because I no longer have "ANY" family ties remaining back in the US...
> 
> The only living relatives I have are very distant cousins that I do not even know them nor have I had any contact with them for many many years...and have no idea how to find them...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Perhaps there is a member here who still resides in the U.S. and would be willing to help you set it up.

My Chase bank also has this security, but not for every login and they let you choose e-mail or text for the code, so it has never been an issue.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Sorry to hear that. Perhaps there is a member here who still resides in the U.S. and would be willing to help you set it up.
> 
> My Chase bank also has this security, but not for every login and they let you choose e-mail or text for the code, so it has never been an issue.




Yes...I have other accounts that use this same security measure as well BUT there are ways around it...However, the email I received form the SSA says there is "NO" way around it. The email clearly said if you do not use this security measure, you "WILL NO LONGER" have access to your online account.

Then I found out they lied, (imagine that...the US Government saying something that is not true)...it says in the email I received, the new security measure will begin on August 1st, 2016, Eastern Standard Time, (which will be 12:00 high noon on Monday, August 1st here in the Philippines) but I tried to logon here from the Philippines early this morning, (July 31st), which by the standards of the Date/Time Zone, was still Saturday Evening, (July 30th), in the US...but the new security measure has already taken effect 2 days early.

Also, just so other members are aware...I sent an email to the SSA telling them of their oversight and neglecting to take care of the thousands of US Citizens living overseas who now have NO ACCESS to their online benefit accounts. After I hear any response, I will update my post here in this Forum and let everyone know what the SSA tells me regarding this error in their security policies.

I think everyone will agree that advanced security measures are certainly important in this day and age of Cyber Attacks and Hacking Issues but whoever is designing these new policies needs to be more aware of who their decisions are helping and who are being hindered.

I feel certain that the United States Social Security Administration had no intention of disrupting the online benefit accounts of so many American Citizens living abroad and this entire situation was the result of someone, (or several people), not doing their jobs properly and not fully researching this before implementing the new policy change.

On Monday, I intend on contacting the Social Security Office located here in Manila at the US Embassy and see what they say...


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well goes to show how bad some of our Government services really are. Yet they make us that live outside the United States fill out a form saying if we are dead or alive. Not required if you live in the States.Then they use the mail system to inform us we need to have the form done. Yet they have our email addresses. So instead of sending us a email they waste money on the US Mail which may or may not get delivered here in the Philippines. Interesting article from an IG audit, and they can't seem to fix the system. IG Audit: 6.5 Million People With Active Social Security Numbers Are 112 or Older


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I just tested it with my Google voice number and it worked fine. I had the text within 5 seconds, at my google mail. That does not do Cebu Citizen any good but I wanted to pass it along.

The first time it asks you to put in your cell phone number and it saves it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ram1957 said:


> Well goes to show how bad some of our Government services really are. Yet they make us that live outside the United States fill out a form saying if we are dead or alive. Not required if you live in the States.Then they use the mail system to inform us we need to have the form done. Yet they have our email addresses. So instead of sending us a email they waste money on the US Mail which may or may not get delivered here in the Philippines. Interesting article from an IG audit, and they can't seem to fix the system. IG Audit: 6.5 Million People With Active Social Security Numbers Are 112 or Older


Our system is far from perfect but tell ya what, it's far better than those from Canada. Canadians receiving social security from their government lose 25% by living outside of Canada. Retirees from Australia lose all benefits if living outside of their country for over something like 6 weeks. All in all, we have it pretty good.


Jet Lag


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen, I called them up and took care of it for you. No text required.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Cebu Citizen, I called them up and took care of it for you. No text required.




Thank you so much for that...you don't know how much I really appreciate your assistance. I use that account a lot to keep updated with a variety of information posted there.

So how do I access my account? I just tried and it is still giving me the same error message...

Did you call the SS Office here in Manila? Or back in the states?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Cebu Citizen, I called them up and took care of it for you. No text required.




DonandAbby...I stand corrected...the second time I tried to login, it worked just fine...THANK YOU SO MUCH! You are awesome!

I don't care what anyone else might think or say about this Forum...the members here are great! I can't count how many times someone here has said a kind word or has just simply made my life easier...

Thank you again and please do not hesitate if I can ever return the favor...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> DonandAbby...I stand corrected...the second time I tried to login, it worked just fine...THANK YOU SO MUCH! You are awesome!
> 
> I don't care what anyone else might think or say about this Forum...the members here are great! I can't count how many times someone here has said a kind word or has just simply made my life easier...
> 
> Thank you again and please do not hesitate if I can ever return the favor...


Sorry, I tend to have a twisted, sarcastic sense of humor  I can't take credit for the change; I just read about it. Many people were p*ssed off and they backed down.

https://fcw.com/articles/2016/08/15/ssa-two-factor-rollback.aspx


----------

